# Lets talk saddles,



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Well hopefully I will have a new horse in my life in the near future, and we all know with new horse comes all new gear, Sooooo,
Specialized : I am friends with a dealer and I know endurance riders like them, but honestly I just wasnt that unpressed with the quality for the price.
Down under Long reach: so far they have been good about fitting my horses with wither tracings, But I really dont like the rigging, and seems to be hard to find asseories that work for Aussie saddles. The two I have ( not a longreach a trailmaster and superior,) The billets are shot, and not really any way to replace them. 

Big horn and some of the other midprice brands of endurance saddles seem to max out at 16". 

Im really liking stonewalls, at least from the websight never seen one in person,
Crestridge wernt bad but they have proven completely unable to fit a saddle by email, tracings and pictures. so they are out unless I buy in person.
Circle Y high horse, hybrid saddles are ok, and I do have a local dealer so can probably at least make sure it fits before I buy. KInda tired of paying return shipping. 

So right now I am thinking High horse, or Specialized as I at least know I can get them to fit, although if I knew it would fit I prefer the crest ridge seat.
In a perfect world my new horse would fit a Tucker medium tree, but umm we know how likely that will be. 

So I need, an endurance saddle, for a 15.1 hand egyptian, must be at least 17" western seat, 18 preferred so I can add sheepskin, flat seat, no steep rise in the front, not overly narrow twist. western girth rigged. Horn irrelevant. Would prefer a dealer in VA,NC, MD or at least one that comes to the expos this fall so I can try on. All opinions good or bad are welcome.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> Down under Long reach: so far they have been good about fitting my horses with wither tracings, But I really dont like the rigging, and seems to be hard to find asseories that work for Aussie saddles. The two I have ( not a longreach a trailmaster and superior,) The billets are shot, and not really any way to replace them.


When I was looking into a Down Under Longreach Endurance they said they have normal dressage size billets that will fit any dressage girth. No overgirth, and not those wide billets normal aussies have. However, I decided against the Longreach due to the foam panels that cannot be adjusted, and they said it is not the right shape for horses with high withers (like my TBx), but maybe better for an Arab. Still, I like adjustable/flocked panels rather than foam.

If you do like aussie saddles in general, and it is just the rigging that is the problem, I have found ways to alter it. My TBx hated the overgirth rigging and needs something with even stretch on both sides, I found the overgirth gets tighter on one side than the other.

A saddle fitter told me the billets can be replaced on my Down Under Master Campdraft Deluxe (when mine needs new ones I am going to get normal 1" width so I can use any dressage girth). For now with those 1.25"+ width billets I have found a few girth options that have 1.5" buckles. Instead of the overgirth with the strap that goes through the loop, I have a strap of leather through the ring on one side of the over girth and secured to itself with chicago screws and loctite. One over girth I used the strap that came on an aussie girth, the other one I used an extra long leather halter crownpiece. I think leather shops would have a piece of billet strapping that would work too. So mine are modified to have 2 billets on each side, like a dressage saddle, but they are still wide billets. I found several girths that work with the wide billets (neoprene with elastic on both sides, wool pile with elastic on both sides, and mohair cord girths).


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

there are no leather shops in my region, and any saddle place instantly stops listening as soon as you say Australian. dressage girths are too short, and english buckles too narrow, I dont know why they cant just put a D ring on the things. And no dont sugest those stupid convertors they dont work either, too bulky and set the ring too low.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Not sure what your price range is but I just had this saddle made for my Rocky. Custom fit for her and me. She couldn't use any of the other saddles I use for my other girls since she is broad but short backed. And I am also a bit broad :wink:
I prefer an endurance type saddle and the Aussie's too. This one is sort of a combo of the two. This company has a try before you buy, you do have to pay shipping both ways. What they send is basically just a tree with enough leather to be ridden. Eric is great to deal with and I have found the saddle to be comfy for me and Saro is very happy. The only complaint I have is the stirrups don't come pre turned. If you don't mind soaking and twisting them yourself it's no big deal. They have several endurance models but I'm in love with this one. Their web site- Trail Saddles by Steele


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

need a level seat, those steep angled seats on the steel are terribly uncomfortable for me.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I was watching world class endurance riders and most used the hornless front with a high cantle. I'm sure these saddles run $3000 or more. They too used sheepskin but don't forget it starts out fluffly but soon compresses. It reduces rider friction. All dressed in clothes designed for running as some do.


----------



## TheOtherHorse (Aug 5, 2012)

Joe4d said:


> there are no leather shops in my region, and any saddle place instantly stops listening as soon as you say Australian. dressage girths are too short, and english buckles too narrow, I dont know why they cant just put a D ring on the things. And no dont sugest those stupid convertors they dont work either, too bulky and set the ring too low.


I've had lots of people ask my how I changed my rigging, so I took some pictures and wrote it up, I posted it in the trail riding section (I don't think many endurance riders use aussies):

*--> http://www.horseforum.com/trail-riding/diy-australian-saddle-rigging-conversion-237786/#post3122170
*

I'm not very good at explaining what I meant by changing the rigging, so maybe the pics will help?

Aussies may not be the perfect endurance saddle, but if you've already got one and it fits you and your horse, you might be able to make it work better.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Are you sure you need such a large seat size? I personally weigh 220 right now and I'm a woman who carries most of my weight in my belly and thighs and I actually found I am happiest in a 16" seat. This is after riding in 17" for years. I think a lot of it has to do with seat shape and the thigh room in the saddle.

For instance, I like slick fork saddles and they leave me lots of thigh room. And the smaller seat size makes me feel very secure. I feel like I slop around a bit in a 17."

I guess what I am saying is, take into account the overall shape of the seat and the swells (or lack thereof) before you decided you have to have a particular seat size. I can't imagine anyone really needing an 18" in a western saddle and doing endurance. Even with sheepskin. The sheepskin does compress after a while and doesn't really take up much room after that.

You may also have a hard time finding larger seat size that will also fit an Arabian because of the length of their back and larger seats also usually have longer bars.

Just keep an open mind on seat size unless you can actually sit in the saddle and see how it fits, otherwise you are limiting your options.

If the horse you are getting is the one I saw in the video, he is just gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

the one in the video has a club foot, I have a couple thousand miles over the last couple years. Been riding in a 17.5 tucker lately and it fits fine, My aussies are 19, Aussi measuremnt , only 18 that fit me was a crestridge, which run very small. 16 specialized was to small. Assuming accurate brand sizing I need a 17 western, 19 aussi.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Joe, are you going to post a picture of the horse?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Have you taken a look at any used saddles? I used to check endurance.net classified back when I was looking to buy. 
I always liked the look of the Sharon Saare's. Their fitting system is very specific as well. Home page The Synergists also have a very specific fitting system. I liked the Desoto too because of the specific fitting but I thought the angles too flat so it may be more to your liking. 
The Long Rider's Guild has a nice equipment information page with comments from folks riding long distance. Plus it's just an interesting site with great stories, if you haven't perused it already. Hope it's ok to post other web sites here :shock:
Those are just a few that I looked at for a custom fit type tree. I'm sure there are many more. Good luck in your search, hope you find that perfect fit. It is out there


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

well everybody is riding this weekend, lots of big races going on, Tevis, Vermont, umm at least one other 100 somewhere. 
Oh I keep my eyes open, but very rare to find a 17" used. Im leaning towards stonewall or specialized.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> the one in the video has a club foot, I have a couple thousand miles over the last couple years. Been riding in a 17.5 tucker lately and it fits fine, My aussies are 19, Aussi measuremnt , only 18 that fit me was a crestridge, which run very small. 16 specialized was to small. Assuming accurate brand sizing I need a 17 western, 19 aussi.


Sounds like you know what you need.  

I always thought the Tucker measurement system was a bit different because of the 1/2 sizes.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

You mentioned Stonewall, have you seen this buy it now on ebay? I don't think I got it linked right, but you could copy and paste to do a search.

18" Stonewall Sport, medium tree, Used

item # is 281114116499


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Here's the link.


----------



## Pattilou (Jul 8, 2010)

The Stonewall Company is about a hour from me. I brought an Arab to her for measuring. Jackie is really nice and knowledgeable. I did not get her saddle because I ended up not keeping that horse. The saddle is very basic. It was comfortable, and truely the lightest saddle out there. I don't particularly care for the rigging. But very nicely made saddle.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Pattilou said:


> The Stonewall Company is about a hour from me. I brought an Arab to her for measuring. Jackie is really nice and knowledgeable. I did not get her saddle because I ended up not keeping that horse. The saddle is very basic. It was comfortable, and truely the lightest saddle out there. I don't particularly care for the rigging. But very nicely made saddle.


What did it weigh?

Just looked it up on the ebay link:

Q: What is the weight of this saddle? Thankyou 
A: Hi, sorry for my tardy response. This saddle weighs 15 lbs.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I see its at the dealer, interesting, but only a couple hundred cheaper than new, guess its me Id pay 1600 new with the warranty and fit guarantee before I would pay 1400 for a used one. we shall see, sister is riding horse this evening. see how it goes.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I trained with a family that used Stonewalls, I rode one a couple of times, and really liked it. You sound like my DH in the saddle preferences, and he liked the Tucker, but I don't need that expensive saddle sitting in the tack room, waiting for the 2 times a year he has time to ride. I ride almost every day, with close to 1000 endurance miles, in a $400 saddle. Obviously my riding parts are not as sensitive......


Nancy


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

maybe if yo bought him a gel seat tucker he'd ride more often ? Im thinking stonewall. my sister like the horse, green but stayed on. Gonna go test ride this weekend and if all is well bring him home. Stonewall seems to be coming out on top. Will ride him a bit in my Aussi trailmaster until he bulks up. Horse is underweight and under muscle.


----------



## gemsmom1007 (Jul 22, 2013)

Went thru fitting 2 horses; tried 10-11 saddles each. Tried Specialized, Barefoot (twice), Black Country (2 dif. models), Abetta (2 dif. models), Saddle Ranch, and some I can't remember in all different price ranges ($1000- $3200); was more concerned about fit than cost. Used a saddle fitter for both horses (no help). Ended up w/Bob Marshall Sport saddle for the paint w/a Skito pad, and Cirlce Y endurance for the Arab w/a Toklat pad and inserts. I prefer riding in the Bob Marshall, but both horses seem happy with their saddles.


----------

